# oppossums worth skinning?



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

I am not a trapper myself. But i shot 2 oppossums around the farmyard. A trapper guy i know stopped by the next morning. I offered him them and he didnt seem interested. Are they not worth the trouble of skinning? He said a good sized beaver was worth $40 dollars, so i figured the possums would be around $5. I think he actually threw them in a ditch somewhere. They were bb gun kills so they wern't shot up or anything.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I have a personal rule, if I kill it I skin it. Granted, there are out of (furbearer) seasons where problem animals are delt with, and flat need disposed of.

'Possum bring from $0 to $3, and most won't skin & put-up fur for that......but enough of them is a tank of gas. 'Possum are thin-skinned & can be tough to handle.

Smitty


----------



## achunter (Feb 14, 2006)

no. i dont bother with em if i can i just try nockin em out step on em and let em go i hate possems


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i skin all mine and get around $2 for um


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i put up the first 20 i caught... all in good shape... GOT A WHOLE $10

forget that mess... get them out of sight and let the buzzards have them so they don't bother the quail anymore, but not skinning any more this year. will see if the price goes up a little next year. not worth the 20 minutes of skinning and fleshing right now.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Im so glad we dont have possums around here. You guys can keep them!


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

HA, 3 bucks for a possum. i wish. down here we're lucky if they go for 40 cents. im sorry but it's not worth the trouble of skinning fleshing and then taking up stretcher space. they creep me out man


----------



## MightyThor (Feb 9, 2007)

You can take a trap, set it on a double yellow line in the highway and catch one. Don't think they aren't valuable though. A cat will kill a possum if he can sneak up on it. Bury one with its feet, head and tail sticking up out of the ground. See if it remains undisturbed.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I believe I'd read that some of NAFA's grinners were fetching over $8 

Smitty


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

holy cow


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

what if you just freeze them, hey, its fifty cents in my pocket, if there is a dead possum in a trail, will it stop ***** from following it, i know a dead **** will


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

At one time, about 30 years or so ago, possums were worth 3 bucks each here, little ones, big ones, black ones, silver ones, male or female...all 3 bucks each, sold green... Back then I made possum sets at every dump and persimmon grove on my lines. 12 to 15 possums a day went a long way toward paying the gasoline bill..... Last time I trapped they were bringing 25 to 50 cents each. But with a little practice a possum can be socked out in a couple of minutes... and rather than "waste" them, I skinned them... And just turning them loose is definately NOT the answer... I tried that for a couple of years, and the possum population exploded. I was catching 3 times what I normally would have caught.


----------



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

got 1$ each for mine this year


----------



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

:******: NO :******: not wuoth it too thin ,but hey a good learning experiance


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

I got $1 out of mine. They were green. I have never fleshed before but next year I am going to start and I am going to skin all of my possums so I can get the practice so I don't mess up more valuable hides.


----------

